# Christmas Bike



## Tim s (Jan 2, 2021)

I found this Schwinn Hollywood on Craigslist and thought it would be a good Christmas present for my daughter. I looked at this bike on CL for about two weeks before going after it. The paint was nice, however it needed a good detailing and a set of whitewalls to make it right. I hid the bike under a blanket next to the Christmas tree and surprised her with it Christmas morning. The whole family took a ride that afternoon on our Schwinn middle weights despite the cold temps here in Maryland. Tim


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2021)

Thats very nice to see the whole family out together , cool bike as well , thanks for sharing !


----------



## Tim s (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for the positive feedback, IMO bicycling is one of the best things a family can do together. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 18, 2021)

Not sure how I missed this thread! Amazing Hollywood and I can't say that I've ever seen one in Red.


----------

